

Show HN: An Android app to watch video highlights of World Cup games - hakanu
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=haku.io.wc_goals

======
sschueller
If you are in Switzerland download the FIFA SRF App
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fwc2014.sr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fwc2014.srf.and)).
It lets you watch all the games live the replays and around 10 different
camera angles.

The app may be available to other countries under another name as well. I
believe the app was created for FIFA and provided as a branded product to the
different television networks that paid for access.

~~~
hakanu
Thanks! But I can not install this in my country. By the way, I don't know
what they put in 28mb.

~~~
neumann
yeah - the official FIFA app is 32mb! and the local one in my country is 24mb
and it loads all the data from the web _everytime_ you open a screen. I just
uninstalled it and used a laptop. Nice transitions though. ;)

~~~
hakanu
exactly! I like FIFA's app but it's so complicated. Too many views are making
me feel lost in the app. Plus there is no video highlight as far as I
understand.

------
matthiasb
ESPN Sport Center?

~~~
hakanu
I use [http://football-highlight.com/en/](http://football-highlight.com/en/).
As far as I know ESPN causes issues in different countries. Now, I'm working
on covering more leagues. I'd like to keep the app as "football fan", not
world cup specific.

------
simplexion
I've always wanted an app where I could watch grown men rolling around on the
ground pretending to be in agony.

